# Northern Wu Taijiquan



## Xue Sheng (Nov 26, 2013)

Li Bingci - Wu Style Taiji (1of2)






Li Bingci - Wu Style Taiji (2of2)


----------



## Tames D (Nov 26, 2013)

I totally dig it!


----------



## TaiChiTJ (Nov 27, 2013)

I think this book on Plum Publications site, the third one down, "The Fighting Art of the Manchurian Palace Guard" is Northern Wu. I might be wrong, but I think this is the form in the video: 

http://www.plumpub.com/sales/taichi/collbk_wuTC1.htm


----------



## Xue Sheng (Nov 27, 2013)

TaiChiTJ said:


> I think this book on Plum Publications site, the third one down, "The Fighting Art of the Manchurian Palace Guard" is Northern Wu. I might be wrong, but I think this is the form in the video:
> 
> http://www.plumpub.com/sales/taichi/collbk_wuTC1.htm




Yup, that is Tina Chunna Zhang who I believe was a student of Li Bingci who is most definitely Northern Wu... he is the guy in the videos I posted...only those are from a long time ago


----------



## Xue Sheng (Nov 27, 2013)

More from Li Bingchi

Found at Taijimax.com


----------

